# story time



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

There once was a fish named Keta.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

That loved to eat corn and Velveeta.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Has become a chum and a bum


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I bet he needed an orthodontist when he grew up.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

(Way to kill it Catherder...)




There once was a fish named Keta
That loved to eat corn and Velveeta
Has become a chum and a bum
and a snob to some
But mostly just those who still fish the Provita


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Sorry, it has been a pretty rough work day. Let me try again. 

There once was a fish named Keta.
That loved to eat corn and Velveeta.
He had become chum and a bum.
With kype dentition that would kill a scrum. 
He ignored all anglers would toss,
Except he got tangled in a sockeye anglers floss. 
And tore up the snob anglers rig from Provita.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Then who showed up? A group from PETA
I can't believe that your trying to hurt little Keta
They thought that they were really tough,
And threatened to get really rough,
So when they got up into my face,
I hit them with bear spray that I thought was mace.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

And now, what have we here?
With our PETA friends cowering in fear.
It is a man with a CBD vest. (Center for Biologic diversity) 
Here to protest Brown bear harvest. 
While he carried on his rant angry.
Yogi showed up a little hangry.
And ate CBD guy instead of Keta.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

So now we have our dear little Keta.
Who has just escaped Yogi bear and the elitist from Provita.
He now knows to swim upstream to procreate. 
When he now runs into PBH, there to recreate. 
Will the mighty Hepworth foil Ketas ultimate trip to the redd?
No, because PBH read online that yumdingers are what you should use to "knock salmon dead".


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Not inclined to gulp down a yumdinger
Poor little keta succumbed to a fly flinger
PBh's big bro, that charming good looker
Cast his pink pearl-and that little salmon took her
But as he reeled the fish in
A grizzly charged him!
Wyo2 dropped his rod and ran
Whipped out his bear spray and...
It was all for naught.
For, by the bear he was caught
As Keta swam away to her nest
Laughing mockingly in jest!


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

I know well of this fish named Keta
and understood she was much of cheata
Not to imply she was fast
but her bag of tricks was so vast
Which is evidenced by the tackle she's amassed

Telepathically she talked with my x-wife
which caused insurmountable strife
But the judge found pitty
as Keta's tricks were so ****ty
and I managed to keep my flyrod


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

The jest-laughing mockery from Keta
continued on up the Provita.
With nary a fear 
She spawned for the year
thinking "Wyo2 should have used his repeater".


----------

